# Older Rain Bird Spigot Key Help



## Gblanke (Apr 26, 2020)

I have an older rain bird spigot in my yard and need help with the key. Called Rain Bird and they said it's an older model and they have no information on it. Does anyone recognize this and if so have a recommendation for a key to get it to work? Thanks!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Looks like you need something like THIS to hook a hose up to it. Looks to be about 1" in diameter.

You would be able to hook a hose up to that area and you most likely will get better pressure and flow from that than you would from your house, just FYI.


----------

